# Haunt Style's 2008 display



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are 7 links to photos of this year's display. The first link will take you to a panoramic photo showing the entire yard. Each of the other links will take you to shots of individual props or sections of the yard.

Let me know what you think.

-Chris

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/11/house-with-giant-witch.html

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/10/my-display-was-damaged-tonight.html

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/10/haunted-butcher-shop.html

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/10/its-just-around-corner.html

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/11/only-364-days-to-go.html

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/11/more-yard-haunt-shots.html

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2008/10/my-2008-display.html


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. Love the butcher shop.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great looking display. Where did you get the ginormous witch? That's awesome!


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

The witch was built as an advertising piece for a theatre in Philly doing The Wizard of Oz. She sat out on their marquee for a couple of months, but planned on tossing her in a dumpster when the show closed. I rescued her and brought her home to NJ. We used to have a 2 car garage. We now have a 1 witch, 1 car garage. Each year, I have to hire a crane to lift her up onto the roof. (She weighs over 300 lbs.)

Here are some more shots of the witch...
http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2007/01/what-witch_02.html


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG - I love that witch!! I'm also a fan of the body in the window...your dedication to realism is inspiring.:zombie:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

When you say "giant witch", you really mean it!! Everything looks great, nice lighting.:devil:


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks great!! LOVE the hanging legs in the window!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love the whole look of the place! What a lot of work went in to all that! Great!
And my compliments to your friend David. His makeup is puuurfect...every year! WOW. (I love the Who-nose on tha aviator- bet that was a chore to get just right).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know what's more entertaining, your display or your narrative about things that went wrong (or right).

Great job!


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't know what's more entertaining, your display or your narrative about things that went wrong (or right).
> 
> Great job!


Thank you for the nice compliments. I put a lot of energy into my display and blog posts. It's nice to know that they are appreciated.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it! Outstanding example of a talented and dedicated home haunter....well done!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't know what's more entertaining, your display or your narrative about things that went wrong (or right).
> 
> Great job!


wow! spectacular job!

where is the narrative?


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Your display looks awesome. Do you have a shot of Franky?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics..
I also liked your comments by the pics
good job


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice haunt! and great pictures.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hiring a crane every year to hoist a 300 pound witch onto the roof! That is dedication.

"HERE'S TO YOU GIANT 300 POUND WITCH HOISTER-UPPER"


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

And for you "one stop shopping" types...
Follow this link to all the previously referenced shots of this year's display and some new shots that no one has seen yet --> http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/search/label/Haunt Style


----------

